# Mosses lake hole!!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I woke up kinda late!!! But it was all good it was cold and needed to wait till it warmed up anyways!!! We fished the flood gate and the back hole!!! We caught a bunch of throw backs!!!

Caught all the fish on chicken boys and a lil fishy!! 
My best of he day 21 inches!! 








My buddy!!! Captain blackjack!!! 







Here a picture of the thunder tail mullet!!! 








Catching rats on minis!! 







I have to say that the chickenboy lures were my friends today!!! Ended the day with 13 trout biggest one 22 inches!!! Three flounder, the biggest one 22 inches and two redfish!!! 








Here's a couple other pictures 















Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

Holy moly!!!


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

how deep of water were they biting?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

that hole is 25 ft deep, full of winter time trophies.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

GaftopXpress said:


> that hole is 25 ft deep, full of winter time trophies.


Gaftop, I assume?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Moses is the holy grail for the gaftop topwater bite.


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Blake hit me up next time y'all go


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Moses Lake....tomorrow


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Trophy Cutlassfish mixed in.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Well after alot of red tops!!! 







And one twentytwo inch beer stuffed flounder!!! 







I have thought how to respond to this!!!

I'm going to bed. Talk to y'all in the morning!!!! Lol

Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

I almost fell out out my chair Bocephus. My gut is gonna hurt for a week. Funny but too true. Never. Ever give up a honey hole here son. Look at the viewing counts. It stays around 30 to 50. All day long. Potlickers to the core too.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice Boat!


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

gman1772 said:


> I almost fell out out my chair Bocephus. My gut is gonna hurt for a week. Funny but too true. Never. Ever give up a honey hole here son. Look at the viewing counts. It stays around 30 to 50. All day long. Potlickers to the core too.


Honey hole marked on map.
I'll bring the kolaches tomorrow morning!
Can someone else bring the coffee!
I need a head count, I don't want to run out.:slimer:
Thanks for the post.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

ill bring the hustler and we can have everything we need!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxGaftopXpress (Dec 29, 2012)

Some one bring the bathsalts to chum up the waters with, gets the gaftop really aggressive.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

gman1772 said:


> I almost fell out out my chair Bocephus. My gut is gonna hurt for a week. Funny but too true. Never. Ever give up a honey hole here son. Look at the viewing counts. It stays around 30 to 50. All day long. Potlickers to the core too.


I thought this was a site to educate people on how and where to fish!!! I can tell everyone where my honey holes!!! but not everyone of them knows how to catch the fish!!!:texasflag


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nice Boat!


Thanks for letting me borrow your boat!!! Hahah


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

sun burn said:


> I thought this was a site to educate people on how and where to fish!!! I can tell everyone where my honey holes!!! but not everyone of them knows how to catch the fish!!!:texasflag


Moses aint no big secret. Been there. Caught fish there,also caught em' in every other part of the bays. But thanks for your post. If everyone told where they were and posted pics, everyone would be so confused of where to go fish ,they would be so spread out it really wouldn't make an impact on any one certain area.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice catch you have there B.J.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Yup BLK JCK...........................dats the place I would like to be 2!
MAN! Good lookin girl there----and fish too!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Swampus said:


> Yup BLK JCK...........................dats the place I would like to be 2!
> MAN! Good lookin girl there----and fish too!


Yup...Aubree caught the first ling I've ever seen come out of Moses Lake.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

You old timers take fishing to serious!!! I thought fishing was a gentlemen sport!!!


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

You are correct except, there are lots of not so gentle men partaking these days!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

GaftopXpress said:


> Some one bring the bathsalts to chum up the waters with, gets the gaftop really aggressive.


What are you smokin? Pass it

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Caught these from the Moses Lake deep hole today....come and get em boys !!! :dance:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I took these from the deep hole in Moses Sunday morning...


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Bob's gonna be.....mad


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Spanked em in the deep hole


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I saw ya'll out there....pullin 'em in too.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! That hole is awesome. We are going back at daybreak.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

GPS??


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

saltie dawg said:


> I think I saw ya'll out there....pullin 'em in too.


I hope nobody actually counted these fish. If you did.You are officially a junior game warden.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

See and y'all doubted me!!! Haha nice fish guys!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Man, theyre stacked in that hole!















http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

You guys are awesome

Happy New Year


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I was to busy looking for a chick with a sandwich to worry about some fish.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

No secret for sure. Home of the trophy ribbon fish too. Lots of nice fish


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

reeltimer said:


> I was to busy looking for a chick with a sandwich to worry about some fish.


Thread of the year

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes.... and I hear they're like that in that deep hole in Offats Bayou too 

good luck and Happy New Year
saltie dawg


----------



## Mrdrewt (Sep 13, 2011)

Killed the Crappie today around Moses. It was hard keeping the Gaftop and Specks off my shiners though


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

We pulled some big ol' flounders and snappers outta that hole today!


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Ha! You can't fool me.... Flounders swim to the left and that thing swims to the right. 

saltie dawg


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

The boys and I got 1 good snapper


Turtle dinner1 by jampen, on Flickr


Turtle dinner2 by jampen, on Flickr


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad to see y'all got on em too!! Did y'all get any triple tails? There was a big school that went through!!! 








But on a serious note!! I'm glad all of y'all took my wisdom in and listened to me!!!

Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Mrdrewt said:


> Killed the Crappie today around Moses. It was hard keeping the Gaftop and Specks off my shiners though


Sorry buddy but that don't count, freshwaters for drinking!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Now you're blowing smoke up our arses. Two different boats on the same day? Please...


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice Robert


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Now you're blowing smoke up our arses. Two different boats on the same day? Please...


Ones my boat, the other is my buddy's!!
Nice try though!!! Check the date!! 
That second picture was old!!! I was trying to be like the rest of y'all, a smartarse!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

anyone going to the deep hole today? rain will keep a lot away,,, i need to find some flounders to post on my flounder thread again , lmao


----------



## TOMBOB (Apr 9, 2012)

Bocephus said:


> Moses Lake....tomorrow


 I'm at the boat ramp under 146.
Now how do I get there from here?:help:


----------

